# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Ωκεανός (Oceanos, Eastern Princess, Brindisi Express, Ancona, Mykinai, Jean Laborde)

## esperos

Π ρ ο σ ο χ ή !  Έ ρ χ ε τ α ι   κ α τ ά   π ά ν ω   σ α ς !


OCEANOS.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

δυο καρτες του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΥ.Αμα παρατηρησετε στις δυο καρτες ,υπαρχει μια διαφοροποιηση, στους ιππους του πλοιου........ :Confused:  :Confused: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5660
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5661

----------


## xara

> δυο καρτες του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΥ.Αμα παρατηρησετε στις δυο καρτες ,υπαρχει μια διαφοροποιηση, στους ιππους του πλοιου........


Δεν νομίζω πως είχε τοσο πολύ φάρδος, γιατι αν είχε, δεν θα ναυαγούσε...:mrgreen:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν ο Σουηδός είναι σωστός στα στοιχεία που δίνει εδώ http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/jean_laborde_1953.htm

Το βαπόρι είχε ισχύ 9.847 kW δηλαδή 13.205,04 hp (550 ft*lb/sec, γνωστούς σαν αγγλικούς ίππους) ή 13.388,17 μετρικούς ίππους (75 kg*m/s, PS από το Pferst&#228;rke στα γερμανικά που σημάινει ...ιπποδύναμη, CV από το Ceval Vapeur στα γαλλικά που σημάινει ιπποδύναμη ατμού και από εκέι προέρχεται και το ντεσεβω 2CV) που λλον αυτό εννοέι ιπποδύναμη DIN (από το DIN 6270 το γερμανικό κανονισμλο μέτρησης ισχύος) αν και δεν χρησιμοποιούνται συνήθως οι μετρικοί ίπποι στη ναυτιλία. Εκτός αν το ίπποι DIN αναφέρεται στον τρόπο μέτρησης της ισχύος (από  το DIN 6270 πάλι).
Αν δεν έγινε κάποια μετασκευή και μπήκανε μεγαλύτερες μηχανές.
Καμία κάρτα δεν είναι σωστή! Αν και το 14.000 είναι το πιο λογικό. Ελπίζω να μη σε κέρδιζαν οι φίλοι σου με αυτές στο ...υπερατού κξαι τους ζητήσεις τα ρέστα :Razz:  :Very Happy:  Δυστυχώς αυτές οι κάρτες είχαν στοιχεία πολλές φορές για γέλια... Οπότε το φάρδος είναι το μικρότερο "έγκλημα"... Πάντως έστω και με λάθη έφερναν τα παιδιά σε επαφή με την τεχνολογία...

----------


## scoufgian

να σου πω ,παναγιωτη ,την αληθεια, δεν θυμαμαι ,αν κερδιζα......:mrgreen::mrgreen:......αλλα και μονο η πρωτη επαφη που ειχαμε ,με τα πλοια ,μεσω των υπερατου, ηταν αρκετη

----------


## Ellinis

Τα σχέδια των καταστρωμάτων του Ωκεανός. 

Από μπροσούρα της Ηπειρωτικής.
oceanos decks.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Πότε βυθίστηκε αυτό το κρουαζιερόπλοιο? Δεν το είχα ακούσει καθόλου...

----------


## Ellinis

Δες την προηγούμενη σελίδα και εδώ

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ01

δυο φωτο και απο εμενα
oceanos05.jpg
Oceanos.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

Hello Friends

Enjoy the rare postcard of the MTS OCEANOS produced by TFC during her charter to this South African based company.

oceanostfc.JPG

oceanostfc1.JPG

This is the postcard that she had on board by the time she sadly dissapeared.  :Sad: 

What a beautiful ship!

----------


## Ellinis

Ο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ σε ήρεμα νερά, από την μπροσούρα της Ηπειρωτικής του 1988.

oceanos 1988broch.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...ενα οχι και τόσο κολακευτικο βίντεο για το 
ναυάγιο του Ωκεανού.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BFux2AAMso


...γίναν όμως έτσι τα γεγονότα...???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

OCEANOS μια φωτο απο το ατελειωτο αρχειο του γνωστου καραβολατρη Γιαννη Γρηγοριου.


oceanos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> OCEANOS μια φωτο απο το ατελειωτο αρχειο του γνωστου καραβολατρη Γιαννη Γρηγοριου.
> 
> 
> oceanos.jpg


το απιθανο αρχειο το φιλου Γιαννη δια χειρος Ben Bruce.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

OCAENOS αλλη μια φωτο απο το αρχειο του Γιαννη Γρηγοριου αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON ,GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS και ellinis


oceanos2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> OCAENOS αλλη μια φωτο απο το αρχειο του Γιαννη Γρηγοριου αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON ,GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS και ellinis
> 
> 
> oceanos2.jpg


Ευχαριστω Ben Bruce και τον φιλο Γιαννη εχουμε να δουμε πολλα?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μία φωτογραφία του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Από το shipsnostalgia.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Ancona 
Νηολογιο Πειραιως 3988_ 

acona.jpg
_Φωτο Αρχειο despo_


_Ηταν 26 Νοεμβριου του 1970 οταν αναχωρησε το πληρωμα που θα παρελαμβανε το νεοαγορασθεν απο τον Κ. Ευθυμιαδη φορτηγοποσταλι Jan Laborde της Γαλλικης εταιρειας Messageries Maritimes το οποιο εκτελουσε το δρομολογιο Marseilles-Port Said-Djibouti-Mombasa-Dar Es Salaam-Majunga-Nossibe-Diego Suarez-Tamatave-Reynion-Mauritius. Ναυπηγηθηκε το1953 στα Γαλλικα ναυπηγεια Forces Chantiers De La Gironde. Οι διαστασεις του ηταν Ολικο Μηκος 150,09, Μεγιστον Πλατος 19,66, Βυθισμα 6,60, κοροι ολικης χωριτικοτητας 10.902, ειχε 2 κυριες Μηχανες Burmeister & Wain Diesel (12.000) bhp, Ταχυτης 17 Κnots.
Στο πλοιο δοθηκε το ονομα Μυκηναι και εφθασε στον Πειραια στις 9 Δεκεμβριου του 1970, οι αρχικες σκεψεις ηταν να δρομολογηθει στην γραμμη Πειραια -Κρητης, ομως μετα την οδυνηρη περιπετεια του ατυχου F/B Ελεαννα στην Αδριατικη τον Αυγουστο του 1971 αποφασιστηκε η δρομολογηση του στην Γραμμη Πατρας- Ανκονα, ετσι μετονομαζεται σε Ancona και βαζει το σινιαλο της HELIT ( Hellenic-Italian Line ) θυγατρικης εταιρειας του Κ. Ευθυμιαδη. Ξεκινα δρομολογια την Κυριακη 26 Μαρτιου του 1972 απο την Πατρα προς την Ανκονα δυο φορες την εβδομαδα καθε Δευτερα και Πεμπτη. Διεθετε 540 κλινες και Γκαραζ για την φιλοξενια 170 ι.χ. αυτοκινητων. Αξιον αναφορας ειναι οτι το πλοιο κυνδυνεψε την Παρασκευη 5 Οκτωβριου του 1973 απο φωτια η οποια εκδηλωθηκε στο ηλεκτροστασιο του...
_ 
APOGEYMATINH.jpg
_Απο την εφημεριδα ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΗ,το φυλλο της 6ης Οκτωβριου 1973._

_Στην συνεχεια υπηρξαν καποια σχεδια να δρομολογηθει και παλι στις γραμμες τις Αδριατικης με το ονομα Brindisi Express τελικα ομως το 1974 ναυλωνεται απο την εταιρεια S.a.s.co της Σιγκαπουρης και με το ονομα Eastern Princess συνδεει την Σιγκαπουρη με την Αυστραλια μεχρι τις αρχες του 1976, ειναι η χρονια που το αγοραζει η Ηπειρωτικη το μετατρεπει σε κρουαζιεροπλοιο και του δινει το ονομα Ωκεανος. Το 1979 μεχρι το 1982 το ναυλωνει στην Ιταλικη εταιρεια Lauro. Περνωντας τα χρονια φθανουμε στις 3 Αυγουστου του 1991, το Ωκεανος ναυλωμενο αυτη τη φορα απο την εταιρεια TFC της Νοτιου Αφρικης επιστρεφοντας απο το Ανατολικο Λονδινο με ροτα προς το Durban συναντωντας σφοδρη θαλασσοταραχη εκανε νερα πηρε κλιση και την επομενη ημερα 4 Αυγουστου του 1991 βουτωντας με την πλωρη βυθιστηκε, βρισκοντας την αναπαυση στον υγρο του ταφο..._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

<παλια μου τεχνη κοσκινο> δεν με εκπλησει βεβαια ο TSS APOLLON αφου ηταν πολυ γνωστος για τα θαυμασια αφιερωματα του, στο γνωστο περιοδικο, γεματα αλμυρα και νοστο για το χθες!

----------


## Ellinis

> Αξιον αναφορας ειναι οτι το πλοιο κυνδυνεψε την Παρασκευη 5 Οκτωβριου του 1973 απο φωτια η οποια εκδηλωθηκε στο ηλεκτροστασιο του...
> 
> Στην συνεχεια υπηρξαν καποια σχεδια να δρομολογηθει και παλι στις γραμμες τις Αδριατικης με το ονομα _Brindisi Express_


Πάρα πολύ ωραίο το αφιέρωμα φίλε t.s.s.Apollon!
Μετά την πυρκαγιά, να υποθέσω πως έδεσε για το χειμώνα; και μετά το 74 θα του άλλαζαν το όνομα για να μη θυμίζει το ατύχημα;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πάρα πολύ ωραίο το αφιέρωμα φίλε t.s.s.Apollon!
> Μετά την πυρκαγιά, να υποθέσω πως έδεσε για το χειμώνα; και μετά το 74 θα του άλλαζαν το όνομα για να μη θυμίζει το ατύχημα;


Σωστα φιλε Ellinis.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε TSS APOLLON σε ευχαριστούμε για την σπάνια φωτογραφία του Ancona και το ιστορικό του. Θυμάμαι ότι τον καιρό εκείνο είχε κυκλοφορήσει και μία φωτογραφία από το αδελφάκι του ΠΑΤΡΑ (ex-Pierre Lotti, ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ) με τα ίδια χρώματα της HELIT.

----------


## gtogias

Συνέχεια στο εξαιρετικό post του φίλου TSS Apollon με δημοσιεύματα σην εφημερίδα Μακεδονία για τη φωτιά στο Ancona:

1.JPG
2.JPG
3.JPG


1973 10 06 Μακεδονία σελ 9.JPG


1973 10 07 Μακεδονία σελ 11.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η εταιρία αυτή είχε πολλές άτυχες στιγμές στην δεκαετία του 70 όπως η Ηπειρωτική στα τέλη 80 και αρχές 90. Κατά την δική μου άποψη ο κοινός παρονομαστής στις δύο εταιρίες και... κάποιες άλλες που ταξιδεύουν σήμερα είναι η έλλειψη συστηματικής ασφάλειας και συνεχούς συντήρησης. Βέβαια αυτοί που εργάστηκαν σαν μηχανικοί ή αξιωματικοί στα καράβια των εταιριών αυτών γνωρίζουν καλύτερα από εμας τους στεριανούς. Η ατυχία όμως οφείλεται ΚΑΙ στον ανθρώπινο παράγοντα. 
P.S Το Οδυσσεύς που αναφέρεται στο δημοσίευμα είναι το πρώτο της Ηπειρωτικής, το παλιό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μία φωτογραφία του ως ΑΓΚΩΝΑ και ένα μικρό κουίζ. Η φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί βρέθηκε στο Shipspotting και ο ιδιοκτήτης της ισχυρίζεται ότι πάρθηκε το 1971 στο Σάντος της Βραζιλίας. Πρώτον, το πλοίο ήταν στην Ελλάδα το 71 δεύτερον, φέρει τα χρώματα της HELIT που μόνο στην γραμμή της Αδριατικής φορέθηκαν και τρίτον τα πλεούμενα για ελληνικά μου κάνουν (ποτέ δεν ξέρεις όμως) και μάλλον Κέρκυρα. Επίσης, σαν Eastern Princess είχε πάει στην Σιγκαπούρη-Αυστραλία (1973-4). Βραζιλία ποτέ απ' 'οτι θυμάμαι. Σχόλια κανείς?

"The Greek ship Ancona, ex French Jean Laborde arriving at Santos in Feb 1971.She was renamed Oceanos and sunk in South Africa in 1991."

----------


## despo

Αγαπητέ Queen Anna Maria δεν νομίζω οτι το πλοίο μπορεί να βρέθηκε ποτέ στη Βραζιλία. Κάποιο λάθος θα πρεπει να έχει γίνει. Η φωτογραφία οπως και λες, μου φαίνεται Ελληνικότατη, κατι απο Κέρκυρα θυμίζει. Αλλωστε αφου έκανε τη γραμμή Πάτρα - Αγκώνα, μου φαίνεται πολυ λογικό να βρέθηκε εκει.

----------


## Ellinis

Θα συμφωνήσω με το φίλο despo και θα ενισχύσω την άποψη περί Κέρκυρας παρατηρώντας το τουριστικό μπροστά που έχει στο εταιρικό σημαιάκι ένα "L" όπως Λαουμτζής δηλαδή, του γνωστού Κερκυραίου ιδιοκτήτη τουριστικών πλοίων.

----------


## despo

Βλέπω Αγαπητέ φίλε Ellinis οτι είσαι πολύ παρατηρητικός, αλλά και γνώστης πολλών θεμάτων, που ελάχιστοι θα μπορούσαν να γνωρίζουν !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Δεν ξερω για τα υπολοιπα αλλα σιγουρα το ετος δεν ειναι το 1971 και το εικονιζομενο πλοιο ειναι το Αγκωνα.

----------


## Melis7

Αυτό το πλοίο με είχε στηγματίσει από μικρό.... Ήταν από τα πρώτα βαπόρια που άρχισα να μαθαίνω, και στο τέλος προσπαθούσα να το ξεχάσω γιατί ήταν μέσα ο πατέρας μου στο ναυάγιο που έγινε στη Νότιο Αφρική στις 4 Αυγούστου του 1991......!!!! Α ρε Ωκεανέ.......

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και μία σπάνια φωτογραφία του από το shipsnostalgia με τα σινιάλα της ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ και το μπλε χρώμα της STAR LAURO στην οποία είχε ναυλωθεί στα τέλη δεκαετίας 70-αρχές 80.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι από κάποιο σημείο της ναύλωσης και μετά φόρεσε και το αστέρι της Lauro στο φουγάρο του.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η φωτογραφία ¶ρη είναι του 1982, συνεπώς πάρθηκε μετά την ναύλωση στην Star Lauro και πριν ξαναβαφτεί με το μπεζ χρώμα της Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Επειδή στο θέμα δεν έχουμε ανεβάσει καμμία φωτογραφία του από την εποχή των Messageries Maritimes σαν Jean Laborde, ας το θαυμάσουμε:

----------


## stratoscy

Ίδιο με το Atalante  είναι πριν την μετασκευή του.

Mάλλον τις μετασκευές του!! :Wink:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ίδιο δεν είναι φίλε stratoscy, παραπλήσιο και μικρότερο είναι. Ίδιο ήταν μόνο το αδελφάκι του Atalante (πρώην Tahitien), το Caledonien μετέπειτα και για μικρό διάστημα Νήσος Κύπρος του Ευθυμιάδη.

----------


## stratoscy

> Ίδιο δεν είναι φίλε stratoscy, παραπλήσιο και μικρότερο είναι. Ίδιο ήταν μόνο το αδελφάκι του Atalante (πρώην Tahitien), το Caledonien μετέπειτα και για μικρό διάστημα *Νήσος Κύπρος* του Ευθυμιάδη.


Το Νήσος Κύπρος δεν ήταν της Salamis Lines του Βάσου Χατζηθεοδοσίου?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Επειδή στο θέμα δεν έχουμε ανεβάσει καμμία φωτογραφία του από την εποχή των Messageries Maritimes σαν Jean Laborde, ας το θαυμάσουμε:


Πανεμορφο γαλλικο αποικιακο σκαρι.Λετε να ηταν αυτο που πηγε τον πεταλουδα στις γαλλικες αποικιες φυλακη?

----------


## Ellinis

> Το Νήσος Κύπρος δεν ήταν της Salamis Lines του Βάσου Χατζηθεοδοσίου?


Υπηρξε και το πρώτο Νήσος Κύπρος που ήταν του Ευθημιάδη, αλλά δεν μακροημέρευσε.  




> Πανεμορφο γαλλικο αποικιακο σκαρι.Λετε να ηταν αυτο που πηγε τον πεταλουδα στις γαλλικες αποικιες φυλακη?


Νομίζω πως ο Πεταλούδας είχε πάει στη Γουιάνα στη Νότια Αμερική, ενώ το Jean Laborde πήγαινε στα νησιά του Ινδικού (Ρεϋνιόν, Μαυρίκιο κλπ).

----------


## mastrokostas

> Νομίζω πως ο Πεταλούδας είχε πάει στη Γουιάνα στη Νότια Αμερική, ενώ το Jean Laborde πήγαινε στα νησιά του Ινδικού (Ρεϋνιόν, Μαυρίκιο κλπ).


Ton Πεταλούδα πράγματι τον πήγαν στην Γαλλική Γουιάνα (Cayenne) και μετά τον μετέφεραν στα Devil Island που είναι τρία νησιά στην ίδια περιοχή !.

----------


## Ellinis

O φίλος του φόρουμ GIANNIS MANTZOYRIS αφιερώνει την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που τράβηξε από το αρχείο του στους gtogias, t.s.s.apollon και Ben Bruce.

ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ λοιπόν, σε μια πόζα που τον κολακεύει.

oceanos1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το πιο ωραιο απο τα τετραδυμα το οποιο με το απιθανο και εξυπνο βαψιμο της ηπειρωτικης αλλα και με το κυρος της μεγαλης αυτης εταιρειας σου προκαλουσε δεος.Ευχαριστουμε τους φιλους ellinis & GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS για την φωτο

----------


## gtogias

> O φίλος του φόρουμ GIANNIS MANTZOYRIS αφιερώνει την παρακάτω φωτογραφία που τράβηξε από το αρχείο του στους gtogias, t.s.s.apollon και Ben Bruce.
> 
> ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ λοιπόν, σε μια πόζα που τον κολακεύει.
> 
> oceanos1.jpg


Υπέροχο πλοίο, ευχαριστώ πολύ τους φίλους Ellinis και GIANNIS MANTZOYRIS.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πανέμορφο βαπόρι! Παρά το άδοξο τέλος του, είναι από τα καράβια που όταν το κοιτάς μέσα από παλιές φωτογραφίες νιώθεις περίφανος που κάποτε κυμμάτιζε σ'αυτό η γαλανόλευκη!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οι καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του φιλελληνος  *Phillip  Ramona* http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/ απο την μεγαλη συλλογη προπολεμικων και μεταπολεμικων Γαλλικων πλοιων.

Εδω το *Jean Laborde*, αργοτερα *Μυκηναι* και *Οκεανος* http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/jlabord2.htm

44 φωτογραφιες εκ των οποιων 20 με το εσωτερικο του πλοιου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

OCEANOS σε καρτ ποσταλ  της εταιρειας

scan0013.jpg

Αφιερωμενη στους GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS & Ellinis

----------


## Ellinis

Aνταποδίδω με μερικές εικόνες από εσωτερικά του πλοίου, από την μπροσούρα του 1991. 
Ειδικά το "Βυζαντινό" εστιατόριο παρέπεμπε στα περασμένα μεγαλεία της εποχής των υπερωκεανίων. 
Τώρα τα χαίρονται οι μπακαλιάροι και οι πέρκες...

_Some internal shots from the 1991 brochure._ 

Byzantine Dining Room
oceanos1.jpg

Four Seasons Lounge
oceanos2.jpg

Enclosed promenade
oceanos3.jpg

Cabin
oceanos4.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

¶ρη το εστιατόριο δεν άλλαξε από την εποχή του Ευθυμιάδη. Όταν το 1985 στην Ρόδο ήμουν προσκαλεσμένος για μεσημεριανό γεύμα στον Ωκεανό από κάποιους γνωστούς ξεναγούς που ήταν στο καράβι, μπαίνοντας στο εστιατόριο αμέσως μου θύμισε το Ανκόνα που είχα ταξιδέψει το 1972. Ρώτησα τον αρχιθαλαμηπόλο αν ήταν το πρώην Ανκόνα για να πάρω την απάντηση ότι όντως ήταν το ίδιο καράβι. Έτσι, από αυτή την εικόνα που είχα από αυτό το εστιατόριο από το πρώην Ανκόνα έμαθα το 1985 ότι ήταν το ίδιο καράβι.

----------


## Melis7

Καταπληκτικές φώτο... Πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν κι αυτές για να μας θυμίζουν κάτι απ'το χθες.....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Okeanos* deck plans (1989)
Source: http://hhvferry.com/oceanos_1989dpx.jpg

Okeanos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ φεύγει από το Cape Town, λίγο πριν συμβεί το μοιραίο ναυάγιο του. Ήταν ναυλωμένο στη νοτιοαφρικάνικη εταιρεία TFC. Δεν ήταν λίγα τα καράβια μας που κατεβαίναν εκεί τον ευρωπαϊκό χειμώνα ναυλωμένα από ταξιδιωτικά πρακτορεία. Το ROMANZA, BETSY ROSS, OCEAN COUNTESS και το JUPITER ήταν κάποια από αυτά. 

Φωτογραφία του Ian Schiffman από το εξαιρετικό βιβλίο Cape Town Shipping του Peter Newall. 
Aφιερωμένη στο φίλο GIANNHS MANTZOYRIS.

Image1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα ιστορικο πλοιο το οποιο αν υπηρχε σημερα θα ηταν 58 ετων και θα  το κυνηγουσαν οι <κανονισμοι>.

----------


## mninos29

Σε ολα αυτα τα καραβια...απο το pigasos, το neptune,  τον αργοναυτη, το jupiter, το atlas , city of rodos , to arcadia και την μεγαλη μου αγαπη το stella solaris ....εκει μεσα μεγαλωσα...απο μικρο παιδι...απιστευτες εικονες... αλλες εποχες αγνες...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σαν Eastern Princess στο Fremantle της Αυστραλίας το 1975.



Πηγή shipspotting.com

----------


## BOLCARIB

cart postal του 1983 και δελτιο παραγγελιας ποτων καθως και αριθμος τραπεζιου για το δειπνο στην τραπεζαρια

----------


## fatboy audio

Βρε παιδια καμμια φωτογραφια του Arcadia δεν υπαρχει?
Πολυ καλο καραβακι,ειχα απολαυσει πολλες κρουαζιερες την δεκαετια του 90 στα ελληνικα νησια...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε fatboy audio καλωσόρισες στο φόρουμ. Για σχεδόν όλα τα καράβια υπάρχει ξεχωριστό θέμα στις αντίστοιχες ενότητες. Το Arcadia θα το βρεις εδώ:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=24737

----------


## fatboy audio

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το post που με ενδιαφερει...
Να εισαι παντα καλα φιλε μου.. :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Kαρτ Ποσταλ του Mts Oceanos

Εικόνα 21.jpg

Εικόνα 22.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kάποιες σκηνές από τη βύθιση του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ στα ανοιχτά της Νότιας Αφρικής... 
Γέμισε ο ωκεανός από ότι έφυγε από τα καταστρώματα... 
Κάπου σε κάποια παραλία της Μοζαμβίκης κάποιος ψαράς θα κάνει τη σιέστα του στις σεζ λονγκ του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ  :Very Happy: 

oceanos1.jpg

oceanos2.jpg

oceanos3.jpg
πηγή: corbis.net

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το τελευταίο από τα τέσσερα αδελφά φορτηγοποστάλια που ναυπηγήθηκαν για λογαριασμό της γαλλικής Compagnie des Messageries Maritimes (MM) ήταν το Jean Laborde (2). Τα τέσσερα αδελφά (Ferdinand de Lesseps, Pierre Loti, La Bourdonais, Jean Laborde) ναυπηγήθηκαν στις αρχές της δεκαετίας 50 σε αντικατάσταση υπέργηρων ή πλοίων που βυθίστηκαν στον Βʼ Παγκόσμιο πόλεμο για την μεταφορά επιβατών, στρατού και εμπορευμάτων από την Μασσαλία προς τις ανατολικές ακτές της Αφρικής, την Μαδαγασκάρη και το νησί Ρεουνιόν του Ινδικού Ωκεανού. To Jean Laborde καθελκύστηκε στις 12 Ιουλίου του 1952 στο ναυπηγείο Chantiers de la Gironde στο Μπορντώ της Γαλλίας σαν φορτηγοποστάλι συνολικού εκτοπίσματος 13.700 τόνων, 153 μέτρων μήκους, 400 επιβατών (78 Αʼ θέσης, 112 Τουριστικής, 48 Γʼ θέσης και 162 σε ντορμίτες), δύο 10κύλινδρες ντιζελομηχανές Burmeister & Wain 12.500 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο άξονες με μεγ. ταχύτητα 19 knots. Το παρθενικό του ταξίδι προς τον Ινδικό Ωκεανό μέσω της διώρυγας του Σουέζ έγινε στις 31 Ιουλίου του 1953, και το δρομολόγιό του ήταν πανομοιότυπο με εξαίρεση δύο περιόδους που έκλεισε το Σουέζ, το 1956 και από το 1967, που γινόταν με περίπλου της Νοτίου Αφρικής. Το 1956 παρουσιάζονται αρκετές μηχανικές βλάβες που αναγκάζουν την ΜΜ σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να προωθήσουν τους επιβάτες αεροπορικώς στον προορισμό τους. Το 1964 εμβολίζεται στο Πορτ Σαϊντ από το αμερικανικό φορτηγό Ranger και το 1970 σπεύδει δύο φορές μέσα σε 6 ημέρες σε βοήθεια του ελληνικού πετρελαιοφόρου Giorgios V, την πρώτη στις 4 Αυγούστου για την εκκένωση του άρρωστου καπετάνιου του και την μεταφορά του στο Cape Town, και στις 10 του ιδίου μήνα για να επιβιβάσει γιατρό και ιατρικά εφόδια στο ίδιο πετρελαιοφόρο μετά από τραυματισμό 10 μελών του πληρώματος από έκρηξη λέβητα στο μηχανοστάσιο. Με την πτώση της κίνησης της γραμμής η ΜΜ παροπλίζει όλα τα αδελφά και το Jean Laborde καταπλέει στις 30 Αυγούστου του 1970 για τελευταία φορά στην Μασσαλία όπου και παροπλίζεται. Τον Δεκέμβριο του ιδίου χρόνου αγοράζεται από την εταιρία του Κωνσταντίνου Ευθυμιάδη και καταπλέει στον Πειραιά με το όνομα Μυκήναι. Η αρχική σκέψη της εταιρίας του ήταν να το δρομολογήσει στην γραμμή της Κρήτης με την δημιουργία γκαράζ μόνο εκεί που ήταν τα αμπάρια του πλοίου, αλλά τελικά μετατρέπεται σε οχηματαγωγό επιβατηγό με γκαράζ 170 αυτοκινήτων με σκοπό την δρομολόγησή του στην γραμμή της Ιταλίας. Τον Αύγουστο του 1971 η εταιρία Ευθυμιάδη δέχεται μεγάλη δυσφήμιση σε όλη την Ευρώπη μετά την πυρκαγιά στο οχηματαγωγό Ελεάννα κοντά στο Μπρίντιζι της Ιταλίας με αρκετούς νεκρούς επιβάτες. Το 1972 το καράβι με το νέο όνομα Ancona και σημαία Κύπρου δρομολογείται για λογαριασμό της θυγατρικής HELIT (Hellenic Italian Lines) που δημιουργήθηκε για ευνόητους λόγους, στην γραμμή Πάτρας-Ανκώνας. Τον Οκτώβριο του 1973 εκδηλώθηκε πυρκαγιά στο μηχανοστάσιο ενώ έπλεε κοντά στην Κέρκυρα και σβήστηκε από το πλήρωμα χωρίς ευτυχώς θύματα. Το 1974 υπήρξε η σκέψη να διαμορφωθεί σε πλήρες φέρρυ για την γραμμή της Αδριατικής με το όνομα Brindisi Express αλλά αντί αυτού ναυλώνεται σε εταιρία της Σιγκαπούρης (SAS Co) για ένα πρόγραμμα fly-cruise χαμηλού βαλαντίου από Σιγκαπούρη προς το Fremantle της Αυστραλίας με το όνομα Eastern Princess και σημαία Παναμά. To 1976 το καράβι παρουσιάζει σοβαρά μηχανικά προβλήματα και το εγχείρημα εγκαταλείπεται με την επιστροφή του καραβιού στην Ελλάδα και την αναζήτηση νέου αγοραστή. Αγοραστής του ήταν η εταιρία Pontos Naviera SA που ανήκε στην Ηπειρωτική των αφων Ποταμιάνου και με την παραλαβή του το μετέτρεψε στο Πέραμα σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με το όνομα Oceanos. Η χωρητικότητά του αυξάνεται σε 540 επιβάτες με την μετατροπή του γκαράζ σε καμπίνες και την προέκταση της υπερκατασκευής προς την πρύμη. Το καράβι εκτελεί 3ήμερες και 4ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και Τουρκία τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες, ενώ τους χειμωνιάτικους κάνει κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική και Νότια Αμερική. Επίσης κάνει και κάποιες κρουαζιέρες στην Σκανδιναβία τα καλοκαίρια. Το 1979 μετασκευάζεται και πάλι με προέκταση της υπερκατασκευής, αυτή την φορά πλώρα κάτω από την γέφυρα και λίγο αργότερα ναυλώνεται για τρία χρόνια στην ιταλική Star Lauro και χωρίς να αλλάξει όνομα φορά τα μπλε χρώματα και σινιάλα της Lauro. Με την λήξη της ναύλωσης επιστρέφει στις κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο με τα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής και ενδιάμεσα ναυλώνεται από ξένους tour operators και τουριστικά γραφεία του εξωτερικού όπως το 1986 και 1988 στην Νότιο Αφρική. Η επιτυχής αυτή ναύλωσή του θα επαναληφθεί και πάλι το 1991 από την νοτιοαφρικάνικη TFC Tours και το βράδυ της 3ης Αυγούστου 1991 ενώ το πλοίο πλέει από το East London προς Durban της Νοτίου Αφρικής με ανέμους ταχύτητας 40 knots και αφρισμένες θάλασσες, παρουσιάζει εισροή υδάτων από μία βαλβίδα μεταξύ μίας ηλεκτρομηχανής και αποχετευτικής δεξαμενής. Η εισροή γίνεται όλο και πιο ισχυρή και πλημμυρίζει το ηλεκτροστάσιο με αποτέλεσμα μία έκρηξη και την απενεργοποίηση των ηλεκτρομηχανών από το πλήρωμα μηχανής για τον φόβο βραχυκυκλώματος. Με την έλλειψη ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας οι μηχανές του σβήνουν και το πλοίο πλέει ακυβέρνητο στην αφρισμένη θάλασσα. Η εισροή έχει φτάσει σε τέτοια επίπεδα που γεμίζουν νερό οι αποχετευτικές δεξαμενές και με την έλλειψη ανεπίστροφων βαλβίδων τα νερά της αποχέτευσης γεμίζουν όλο το δίκτυο ύδρευσης με αποτέλεσμα από κάθε νιπτήρα, ντους, και τουαλέτα να πλημμυρίζουν τα καταστρώματα με νερό και το πλοίο να παίρνει κλίση. Το πλοίο εκπέμπει ΣΟΣ και σε βοήθεια σπεύδουν τόσο παρακείμενα εμπορικά πλοία όσο και πλοία του πολεμικού ναυτικού και ελικόπτερα της πολεμικής αεροπορίας της Νοτίου Αφρικής. Μέσα σε άσχημες συνθήκες κατορθώνουν τα πληρώματα των πλοίων και των ελικοπτέρων να διασώσουν όλους τους 571 επιβάτες και πλήρωμα του Ωκεανός το οποίο την επόμενη ημέρα παίρνει κλίση και βουτά με την πλώρη στα αφρισμένα κύματα του Ινδικού Ωκεανού.

Με την χαρακτηριστική μαύρη φορεσιά της ΜΜ σαν Jean Laborde

Jean_Laborde2.jpg
Κατά την διάρκεια των προσπαθειών βοήθειας στο ελληνικό πετρελαιοφόρο Giorgios V

Jean_Laborde-saving.jpg
Σαν Eastern Princess με τα χρώματα και σινιάλα του Ευθυμιάδη

Eastern_Princess.jpg
Μετά την τελευταία μετασκευή του σαν το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Oceanos

Oceanos_at_Piraeus_1986.jpg
πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, messageries-maritimes.org

----------


## Ellinis

To ANKΩΝΑ φρεσκάρεται στη δεξαμενή του Περάματος έχοντας φορέσει τα σινιάλα της HELIT. Πίσω του φαίνεται ένα από τα φουγάρα του "Φρειδερίκη" με τους ήλιους που είχε στο τέλος της καριέρας του.

ANCONA.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πολυ ομορφο και συλλεκτικο ντοκουμεντο μια και οι φωτογραφιες του πλοιου που εχουμε δει μεχρι τωρα με τ'ονομα   ANCONA  και το σινιαλο της HELIT ειναι ελαχιστες!!!_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> To ANKΩΝΑ φρεσκάρεται στη δεξαμενή του Περάματος έχοντας φορέσει τα σινιάλα της HELIT. Πίσω του φαίνεται ένα από τα φουγάρα του "Φρειδερίκη" με τους ήλιους που είχε στο τέλος της καριέρας του.
> 
> ANCONA.jpg
> πηγή


Excellent photo Ellinis thanks for sharing

Henry.

----------


## despo

Πραγματικά σπανιότατη φωτογραφία !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Unusual photo of Oceanos before her second rebuild with Epirotiki. She looked very smart and streamlined before the superstructure was extended. photo by Chris Howell on Shipspotting.

Henry.

1801323.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Unusual photo of Oceanos before her second rebuild with Epirotiki. She looked very smart and streamlined before the superstructure was extended. photo by Chris Howell on Shipspotting.
> 
> Henry.
> 
> 1801323.jpg


Quite right Henry. She looked much better before the extension but unfortunately her accommodation was limited.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oceanos.jpgΛίγο ταλαίπωρη φωτό,τραβηγμένη με μιά μηχανή του 1956 με προβληματάκια,αλλά την ανεβάζω όπως κ άλλες σπάνιες. ¶λλωστε έχουμε πολλές το βαπόρι στα χρώματα του Lauro;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Oceanos.jpgΛίγο ταλαίπωρη φωτό,τραβηγμένη με μιά μηχανή του 1956 με προβληματάκια,αλλά την ανεβάζω όπως κ άλλες σπάνιες. ¶λλωστε έχουμε πολλές το βαπόρι στα χρώματα του Lauro;


Πραγματικα σπανια φωτο!Εδω το ιταλικο navi e armatori εχει ενχρωμη μονο αυτη

0013_OCEANUS_.jpg

Η οποια προφανεστατα ειναι επιχρωματισμενη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όχι απλώς επιχρωματισμένη αλλά κακοποιημένη φίλε :Fat: !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παρέα με το AQUARIOUS.Oceanos a .jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Μεταφέρω αυτούσιο ένα μήνυμα κάποιου φίλου στο FB  ,που ήταν β λογιστής στο βαπόρι και ήταν μέσα εκείνη την μοιραία βραδιά !Έτσι για να μπουν μερικά πράγματα στην θέση τους !

( Imoun ekei san B logistis kai exo na po oti an den itan kapoioi apo to pliroma tha eixame nekrous. O captain Costas Skourlis ( Gia sou paliofile) o cpt Dimitris Argirakis alla kai alloi poy distixos den thimamai ta onomata tous ekanan iroikes prospatheies. An eixan stathei sto ipsos tous kai ekeinoi pou eprepe tha milousame gia to thauma tis ellinikis naftosinis kai palikarias. Opos ka ina einai omos pistepse me ton kosmo den to esosan oi entertainers me ta violia kai tis kithares tous. Kai na thimiso oti apo tous 571 epivainontes ta elikoptera piran peripou 150. Oi ypoloipoi pos mpikan sris varkes ? Poios erikse tis varkes ? Poios apomakrine tis varkes apo to ploio me 9 dinami ( mono 2 apo tis 8 itan mixanokinites ) ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι θα ειναι μαστροκωστα μας!Οσο και να ηθελα δεν μπορουσα να πιστεψω αυτα που λεγοντουσαν τοσα χρονια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ένα πρωινό στον Πειραιά.Για τον φίλο GIANNISMATZOURIS.OCEANOS b.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφο πλοιο οπως και φωτο!Πιστευω ο GJIANISMANTDTZOURIS να ειναι διπλα χαρουμενος και για την φωτο και για το χαμενο θυσαυρο που θα του φερω την αλλη εβδομαδα... :Encouragement:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ ενα ομορφο βαπορι σε μια ομορφη φωτο απο αφισετα ειδικα αφιερωμενη στον φιλο TZGIAGNNIMATDJOURIS

IMG_6236.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και η δια αέρος διάσωση στο Norman Atlantic μου το έφερε στο μυαλό να ανεβάσω μια χορταστική φωτογραφία του πλοίου στον Πειραιά, του Trevor Jones. Επίσης _εδώ_ έχουν αναρτηθεί μερικές φωτογραφίες από τη διάσωση των επιβατών του πλοίου και διάφορες ιστορίες.

OCEANOS.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και εδώ το βίντεο από τη βύθιση του Ωκεανός.

----------


## tomcat

Για τους λάτρεις του πλοίου υπάρχει και η σχετική ελληνική ταινία γυρισμένη σχεδόν εξ ολοκλήρου πάνω στο πλοίο "Περάστε,φιλήστε,τελειώσατε ".
Δεν θα την έλεγα και υπερπαραγωγή άλλα για τους καραβολατρες είναι ότι καλύτερο!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για τους λάτρεις του πλοίου υπάρχει και η σχετική ελληνική ταινία γυρισμένη σχεδόν εξ ολοκλήρου πάνω στο πλοίο "Περάστε,φιλήστε,τελειώσατε ".
> Δεν θα την έλεγα και υπερπαραγωγή άλλα για τους καραβολατρες είναι ότι καλύτερο!!


Γνωστή στους "παροικούντες εις την Ιερουσαλήμ".Στον καιρό της βιντεοταινίας είχε κ άλλες σε κρουαζιερόπλοια.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μιας και η δια αέρος διάσωση στο Norman Atlantic μου το έφερε στο μυαλό να ανεβάσω μια χορταστική φωτογραφία του πλοίου στον Πειραιά, του Trevor Jones. Επίσης _εδώ_ έχουν αναρτηθεί μερικές φωτογραφίες από τη διάσωση των επιβατών του πλοίου και διάφορες ιστορίες.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163091


Παρατηρώντας την προέκταση της υπερκατασκευής στην πλώρη κάτω από την γέφυρα και την δημιουργία του σαλονιού ΔΙΟΝΥΣΟΣ μπροστά από την κλειστή περαντζάδα πόσο πιο αρμονικές θα ήταν οι γραμμές του καραβιού αν τα μακρόστενα τζάμια της περαντζάδας συνεχιζόντουσαν πλώρα, εκεί που υπήρχε το μικρό κομμάτι της ανοικτής περαντζάδας. Αυτή η προέκταση που έγινε σχεδιαστικά δεν μου άρεσε ποτέ  με τα ανοίγματα και θα ήταν πιο φυσική αν ακολουθούσε σχεδιαστικά τις γραμμές της αρχικής υπερκατασκευής ακριβώς όπως είχε γίνει και στο Jupiter.

----------


## Ellinis

Kάπως έτσι το εννοείς φίλε Τss? Προσωπικά μου άρεσε πολύ περισσότερο χωρίς την προσθήκη του "κουτίου" στην πλώρη, αλλά τι να πεις, αλλά μας αρέσουν στο μάτι και άλλα βολεύουν την κάθε εταιρία.

OCEANOS.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Kάπως έτσι το εννοείς φίλε Τss? Προσωπικά μου άρεσε πολύ περισσότερο χωρίς την προσθήκη του "κουτίου" στην πλώρη, αλλά τι να πεις, αλλά μας αρέσουν στο μάτι και άλλα βολεύουν την κάθε εταιρία.
> 
> OCEANOS.jpg


Ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα ¶ρη. Ίσως ελαφρά πιο χαμηλά τα παράθυρα στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τα υφιστάμενα της περαντζάδας.

----------


## tomcat

Θυμάμαι τους τίτλους από όλες σχεδόν τις ταινίες (με εξαίρεση αυτή που είχε παιχτεί πάνω στο ΑΤ¶ΛΑΝΤΗ) ήταν μια θυσία που έκανα και είμαι πρόθυμος να επαναλάβω προκειμένου να δω -ξαναδώ καλύτερα- αγαπημένα πλοία μιας αγαπημένης εποχής.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του πλοίου όταν ταξίδευε Σιγκαπούρη - Φρήμαντλ ναυλωμένο ως EASTERN PRINCESS. Από το ebay και το φακό του Ian Schiffman. 
$_57.JPG

Και μια διαφήμιση των Straits Times στις 9/10/1974.
Untitled.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Εξαιρετικά σπάνια φωτό του πλοίου σαν EASTERN PRINCESS.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Εξαιρετικά σπάνια φωτό του πλοίου σαν EASTERN PRINCESS.


Ενδιαφέρον ότι αποκαταστάθηκε στην τσιμινιέρα το σινιάλο του Ευθυμιάδη γιατί πριν ταξίδευσει σαν ΑΝΚΟΝΑ με σινιάλο Helit όπως φαίνεται αμυδρά και από το απόκομμα της εφημερίδας που διαφημίζει την κρουαζιέρα (που δεν άφερε τα αναμενόμενα έσοδα και εγκαταλήφθηκε).

----------


## despo

Πράγματι σε αυτή τη σπάνια φωτογραφία, φαίνεται οτι έχει επανέλθει το ιστορικό σήμα της εταιρείας, αντι της Helit η' Ithel, με τα οποία 'πειραματίστηκε' τα τελευταία χρόνια πριν το τέλος.

----------


## mastrokostas

Στο διαδυκτιο βρηκα αυτην την σπανια φορεσια με τα χρωματα της Lauro !Γνωριζει κανεις απο ποτε ειναι ?



12509760_220824391590216_6730071277817923925_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> που διαφημίζει την κρουαζιέρα (που δεν άφερε τα αναμενόμενα έσοδα και εγκαταλήφθηκε).


Noμίζω δρομολόγιο ήταν,άλλο αν προσφερόταν σαν κρουαζιέρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο διαδυκτιο βρηκα αυτην την σπανια φορεσια με τα χρωματα της Lauro !Γνωριζει κανεις απο ποτε ειναι ?
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 172284


Φωτό με ρετούς κληρούχα.Πρέπει να είναι γύρω στο 80.Το είχα φωτογραφίσει στον Πειραιά,ποστ 69.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αντι της Helit η' Ithel, με τα οποία 'πειραματίστηκε' τα τελευταία χρόνια πριν το τέλος.


Αυτό προέκυψε μετά την φωτιά στο ΕΛΕΑΝΝΑ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε ναυλωθει στην  Lauro  1979-1982_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Noμίζω δρομολόγιο ήταν,άλλο αν προσφερόταν σαν κρουαζιέρα.


Ήταν κρουαζιέρες χαμηλού βαλαντίου που πειραματίστηκε και ο Χανδρής με το Πατρίς στην κλασσική κρουαζιέρα Σιγκαπούρη-Αυστραλία με μορφή fly-cruise.

----------


## Ellinis

> Πράγματι σε αυτή τη σπάνια φωτογραφία, φαίνεται οτι έχει επανέλθει το ιστορικό σήμα της εταιρείας, αντι της Helit η' Ithel, με τα οποία 'πειραματίστηκε' τα τελευταία χρόνια πριν το τέλος.


Εξακολουθεί να μας λείπει μια φωτογραφία με τα σινιάλα της Ithel...  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξακολουθεί να μας λείπει μια φωτογραφία με τα σινιάλα της Ithel...


Προσωπικά αν κ το ΗΕLIT το είχα δει επανειλημμένα,το ΙΤΗΕL όχι.Αμφιβάλλω αν κ γιά πόσο διάστημα βάφτηκε στις τσιμινιέρες.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Στο ημπάι βρήκα και το Ωκεανός στο Κέιπ Τάουν και το αφιερώνω στο πνευματικό μου παιδί...

oceanos cape town.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ τον νονο μου ΙOAGNISMATZJOURIS για την ομορφη φωτο του αγαπημενου πλοιου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ τον νονο μου ΙOAGNISMATZJOURIS για την ομορφη φωτο του αγαπημενου πλοιου


Πού θα πάει,θα το γράψετε μιά φορά  σωστά το όνομα του φίλου μας :Single Eye: !

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ακόμη φωτογραφία του ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ από τη συλλογή του Ian Schiffman, όταν το πλοίο δεν είχε παραφουσκώσει από τις μετασκευές.

Oceanos.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

EASTERN PRINCESS a.jpg Σελίδα fb Efthymiadis Lines

Ως ΕΑSTERN PRINCESS στο Φρήμαντλ της Αυστραλίας.Όλα αυτά τα γαλλικά φορτηγοποστάλια που είχε μαζέψει η εταιρεία ήταν προβληματικά από μηχανές κ δεν ξέρουμε τί συντήρηση τους έκαναν...

----------


## stathe174

Σήμερα έβλεπα την ταινία "Ψηλός, λιγνός και ψεύταρος" με το συγχωρεμένο Στάθη Ψάλτη. Σε μία από τις ιστορίες του έκανε τον Αρχικαπετάνιο/Μάγο σε ένα πλοίο της Ηπειρωτικής που νομίζω ότι ήταν ο "Ωκεανός" και το έσωσε από την βύθιση του από εισροή νερών εξαφανίζοντας το! Τραγική ειρωνεία;

----------


## shiploversa

some other deck plans

----------


## Ellinis

Ο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ ποζάρει το 1987 με τα όμορφα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής

Screenshot_2020-04-30 All sizes 111 - Oceanos (Epirotiki Line) at Santorini Flickr - Photo Shari.jpg
πηγή

Και το σχέδιο του σκάφους όπως το παρουσίαζε η μπροσούρα της εταιρίας
oceanos-1.jpg

----------

